# Drones



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cabinet Minister Liz Truss stated in parliament that barking dogs deter drones.  :surprise:

I gave it a go but my dogs had no effect, anyone know what I'm doing wrong ?

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure you got that right Terry? Could it just be that Liz Truss is barking?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

More blue sky thinking?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As regards that Drone that brought Gatwick airport to a complete standstill while the authorities scratched their heads as to what to do about it. Why didnt they just send up one of their own drones and follow it home? Or better still just ram it out of the sky if they cant shoot the fecking thing down.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> As regards that Drone that brought Gatwick airport to a complete standstill while the authorities scratched their heads as to what to do about it. Why didnt they just send up one of their own drones and follow it home? Or better still just ram it out of the sky if they cant shoot the fecking thing down.


You're wasted here Barry, unfortunately Chris Grayling is the Transport Secretary and we all know how good he is. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Might infringe the original drones rights??
Lots of peoples Christmases messed up now but it doesn't matter about them.?


Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Obviously things have improved....in the 60s we used to fly drones and often they simply didn't come back:surprise::frown2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all 

they should have asked the local clay pigeon club to pop over and have some practice

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An old four bore shotgun would have seen to it alright. They were worried about bullets from rifles coming down two miles away and taking someones head off but spent shotgun pellets wont go far, they sting a bit if you get hit by em but they wont kill you. Anyway like I Said, just send a police drone with a flashing blue light on it after the thing.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Shotgun range is pretty limited, plus the fact these drones fly at a decent altitude, in addition you would need to be virtually underneath the thing to stand much of a chance of being in range, plus it’s unlikely that a shot gun pellet would cause ENOUGH damage to down it (it might but doubtful) because there is a lot of a drone that’s actually just open air.

Wouldn’t it be a hoot if the operator of it is the owner of a company that makes kit that disables or downs the things! :wink2::wink2:

One way of ramping up your sales eh??? 

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

yes you are right but they were slow to respond

i know it is a hard thing to control but surely with all the modern technology they could have tracked the drone pretty quick

wife just told me they have arrested someone in connection with the drones

i bet they would not get fined any where what they should pay


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose others will get in on the act now it's in the public eye, in the right hands they are a very good tool but are a menace and you can even buy quite large one for less than £100 in Aldi/Lidl these days.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It’s very easy to criticise, and I am just as guilty on occasions, but..........

A drone is a VERY small item to track.An airports radar is NOT configured to track very small objects (think birds like seagulls!!!!) The perimeter of Gatwick is many miles long, these drones can be operated at a considerable distance (out of sight) so that leaves many square miles around the airfield and you are looking for a single person!!! 

The initial response was the normal “close operations down for a while” but the problem was every time they looked to start flying this drone reappeared. That tends to suggest the operator had access to what exactly was going on at the airport. Once it was decided this idiot wasn’t going away they shipped the necessary “kit” into the area, but of course that all takes time both to get onto site and then set up and operational. The latest news is that two people have been arrested, which tends to suggest the kit worked!! IF they have the offender then I suspect, when convicted, they will get a VERY substantial prison sentence primarily to deter anyone else.

Was the response quick enough? Difficult to say.

Doubtless a lot of money will now be thrown at the problem and all major airfields will suitably equipped very quickly as this episode as highlighted a serious problem. Should something have been done earlier? Almost certainly BUT it’s always easy to be wise AFTER the event isn’t it? 

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There's been chat among legislators about stricter and specific drone legislation for quite some time. It hasn't been acted on though. I wonder why?


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

erneboy said:


> There's been chat among legislators about stricter and specific drone legislation for quite some time. It hasn't been acted on though. I wonder why?


Bring in more legislation and tougher legislation, But as you say, it needs to be acted upon.

But the only people who will abide to this are law abiding citizens. The people who do things like this do not care about the law and legislation. Once these people are caught and found guilty. The a hefty fine along with a long prison sentence, may discourage others from doing the same. 5-10 years in prison and a fine that reflects the millions of £ people have lost.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bring in what you like, those who want to cause problems will still do so, rules are not for the bad folk in the world, never have been, never will, stricter punishments might though.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any legislation is only of any use IF it can be effectively enforced!

There some VERY wide reaching and draconian Regulations in respect of airports etc, BUT if you cannot identify/arrest/prosecute the offender you are, to quote a well used phrase, totally stuffed!!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi andy
> 
> yes you are right but they were slow to respond
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Love it!!!

Andy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*One is not going to put up with this, is one ?*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought young Owen might have posted on the subject.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought young Owen might have posted on the subject.


Maybe he has discovered girls and swapped the drone for a Guitar or summat.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've despaired quite often recently about this country, this could send a buddy over the edge. 😲 

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought young Owen might have posted on the subject.


Any thoughts @Owen Williams just if you aren't too busy with the girls. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

On the subject of gatwick, there were reports of it not even being a drone and some saying it may have even been a police drone......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And yet others saying it was a cover-up for some other incident they didn't want the public to be aware of.

Take your pick.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Owen Williams said:


> On the subject of gatwick, there were reports of it not even being a drone and some saying it may have even been a police drone......


Hi Owen, we have missed you.


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

no no😂im still here...just about to share something actually...


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I see the surrey police are ivestigating a drone sighting near Heathrow so if you own a. drone and live close by expect a knock on the door at 5am.And as of monday there is a 5km exclusion zone for using drones and a spokesman from Santa said there would be no refunds on drones delivered by him last christmas.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Who is suggesting this is a police cover up and what are they suggesting needs covering. Seems to me a ridiculously involved and convoluted over exaggerated ruse, if indeed it be one. What evidence is there for such a notion.


----------

